# Albert O Durve - Human Shaped Serving Tray and Autopsy Plans



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Step Four_ peel off plastic front and back










Step Five- reinforce bracing on back of tray I used free paint sticks ! 









Step Six Using Pipe insulation as a wall trim I used masking take to tape the entire outline.










Step Seven Feet: I used round cardboard sugar containers for feet ( I was going to try to shape them using the shape Of my shoes…but I nixed that idea because it did not look right) ArtsyChiqua actually put little smokies in the feet section: But I am planning on using these as my silverware holders.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Step Eight continue taping outline and insert round container for feet and tape









Step Nine Paper Mache 50 50 % glue white or wood and torn kraft paper









Step 9.5 layer mache both sides as many layers you wish drying layers between applications









Step 10 on dried form take Paper pattern and trace onto tray ; recommend not using markers









Step Eleven Begin painting your character- I had Al Durve Painted and went on to Step 12 without “ sealing my paint job” with a sealer or finishing spray. 
The polyacrylic ….severely effected my acrylic paint job…. Half of it disappeared and 
The magic marker I used SURFACED noticeably BAD> 
So AL is being repainted and detail paint is not finished. 









Step Twelve after character is painted Recommend spray sealant the colors and begin coats x3 of polycrylic or varnish








this is Al Durve void of some ‘detail’ paint I am still working on him …and will 
seal and poly coat again when finished . 
I will post a photo of completed AL later.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

COLOR="YellowGreen"]Meanwhile:
The rough drafts and other plans that go with Al Durve. 

The Embalming fluid Jars I picked up at Wal-Mart for two dollars each








The Autopsy Form for The Embalming Room table









The Obituary Notice to be included in the Invitation 
The Invitation. 
EDit: ooooopsss sorrry I will repost this once I delete Personal names and address..... eeek didn't realize til I relooked at post. 


Artsy Chiquita Tut. Victor is painted awesome ! check him out ! 

http://hauntspace.com/blog/view/id_4254/title_Victor-the-Edible-corpse-a-paper-mache-serving-dish/[/COLOR]


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow, wow, wow! That is a great project! Can't wait to see the finished project as you already have such a great start on it!
Thanks for the step by step and photos!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

That is very, very cool. We had done an alien autopsy chip and dip set, with Salsa and guacamole in the abdominal cavity. I made it so plastic containers would fit in the cavity for sanitary purposes. I hand carved the alien from laminated sheets of pink insulation foam, with a latex "skin"

I really like the concept of the human autopsy set up though. That is truly kick a$$.


















Eric


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

cylon, what an incredible edible! Your project is coming along great--can't wait to see it all set up with the food. This is an amazing idea. I'll have to file this away for a future party.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

cinders said:


> cylon, what an incredible edible! Your project is coming along great--can't wait to see it all set up with the food. This is an amazing idea. I'll have to file this away for a future party.


I have to agree. This is a perfect food presentation for a Halloween Bash!!!

Keep the progress shots coming!

Eric


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wolfbeard said:


> That is very, very cool. We had done an alien autopsy chip and dip set, with Salsa and guacamole in the abdominal cavity. I made it so plastic containers would fit in the cavity for sanitary purposes. I hand carved the alien from laminated sheets of pink insulation foam, with a latex "skin"
> 
> I really like the concept of the human autopsy set up though. That is truly kick a$$.
> 
> ...


I love the hand holding the chip bowl lol


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Wolfbeard - what a cool job you did in this room. The autopsy is a great idea for your chip and dip....But I really liked your back wall. Tell me, is that a faux wall with lights....and what is that finish on it? It looks like aluminmin. ( sorry spelling is fiiiz on that one) Excellent Job! 

thanks Cinders, Wolfbeard and Ms Meeples ....Your compliments are kind. 
I think this is an awesome project and really am surprise not more people have done this. 

It is going to be fun to decide / design the foods to present on the tray..
AND how to make the "supporting" party containers ...loook like party of the Autopsy room equipment. ( like making the cockpots look like aluminimin (sp) 
containers etc) 


Open to suggestions for food or Embalming room ideas


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

OH I love it.. Wonder if I can talk the hubby into making one of those in the next few years.. right now My list goes on and on and on LOL


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

cylonfrogqueen said:


> Wolfbeard - what a cool job you did in this room. The autopsy is a great idea for your chip and dip....But I really liked your back wall. Tell me, is that a faux wall with lights....and what is that finish on it? It looks like aluminmin. ( sorry spelling is fiiiz on that one) Excellent Job!
> 
> thanks Cinders, Wolfbeard and Ms Meeples ....Your compliments are kind.
> I think this is an awesome project and really am surprise not more people have done this.
> ...


Thanks. I don't want to hijack this great thread, so I'll keep it short. The cheesy sci-fi computer was made with Celotex insulation foam and I cut slots for rope lights to provide for animation. I build completely new sets for our Boo Bash every year, so I build them cheap and easy to replace. That year was science fiction as our theme so I wanted a 50's B-grade sci-fi look for the mad scientists super computer.


For the embalming room look, you can serve beverages in something similar to these types of containers. The link is for an example only. There are better looking ones for less $$$ out there.
http://www.amazon.com/Square-Ribbed-Dispenser-Pouring-Stainless/dp/B003CH93P6


Just elevate them on a sturdy box or stand, connect some clear vinyl tubing to the spigot with a hose clamp and you can have a variety of fluids for your guests to embalm themselves, or at least their livers with wine, rum punch, etc. Be sure to label them with gross sounding names.

Eric


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Very cool project! Love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow! Wow! Wow!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

thats amazing! wow, it looks so good!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

That is great. Adding it to my project list. Probably will have to wait til next year as I'm focusing outside this year, but would make a great addition to my party. I look forward to seeing what food you fill it with.


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

Such cool ideas! Thanks for sharing. (Yeah, one more thing for the list)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I can see why you liked Victor the Edible Human, Cyberfrogqueen, and I love the progress you've made on your Albert O Durve. Quite a bit of work but I think it will be well worth the final product. At first I wondered why you went to all the trouble to outline the skeleton since everything was going to be covered in food anyways, but then I realized that when the food was eaten and containers taken away from the table you still had a cool display for as long as the party lasted. Can't wait to see your pics of Albert as his big autopsy date nears.

BTW I liked your idea for placing the silverware holders. I'll also be interested in seeing what you do for Albert's innards.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Everyone is very kind commenting . I do like comments and the help ! 
and sorry my posts are BIG...I am just excited about the AL Party Idea ! 

Yes. I am working on ideas for food. Because, Its actual food to eat for the party, I am trying to arrange AL with normal yummy things we usually present.
Artsey used the sub - sandwiches for arms and the french bread with dips for legs . Which are hard to subsitute for that "look". 

I am debating about doing a flayed face ( face mold - using a good cheese ball reciepe laying down a first layer of torn deli meat) for the head . Artsey used a prop head that looked perfect. I can not find THAT prop head , nor have I ran across one that I think would be dignified autopsy looking. I picture Al Durve looking like Christopher Walken in real life. ...so the gore heads just don't do it for me. lol 

So that is going to be my first ....Trail run in the next couple of weeks.
*Anybody got some really great cheese ball recipes they thing would make a good face mold ? *

*Wolfbeard- * Thanks for replying to my questions regarding your wall. 
Celotex insulation foam . Is that already "shiney" doesn't it have trademark printing on it? The finish of you wall is really good.

Also thanks for the link . I would be looking for something like that, but I happened to stumble on these at my Walmart. Discounted Summer stuff: 
$2.00 each









Picture of Albert O. Durve Clear Coated: So pretty much complete . 
I am a picture junkie...lol !


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!

This is so cool,this thread & pdcollins6092 thread really makes me serious thinking about throwing in a party overhere. The last 2 years it was just throwing in my Halloween stuff & a few pumkins in our little garden in front of the house for 1 hour of trick or treat & hoping the kids would enjoy it,but this year I'm going to enjoy it & scare those kids the living daylight out of them. allready building al kind of props ( for the 1st time ever) & now this thread....

I want a party!!!
But time is short... perhaps next year.
Plenty of idears right now.

Thanxxxxx for the inspiration!!


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Testing for a Face : 

Spicy Hot Cream Cheese Veg log mold with Dried Beef Fiet Skin. 
Tastes pretty yummy...so It was a success.....I think this will work.. Unless any of yous guys think different. 

Hamm says its not quite as bad ( scary real looking) as the fleshworms I made...but its pretty creepy to him. It was easier for him to eat once he was dug into....


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

I think the face came out great! I can't wait to see what other foods you use for the rest of the body.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

In keeping the Al Durve theme idea in one thread: 

Invitations - are nothing really creative 
Found these "cards" , with the circle already cut out , at Michels in the $1.00 in. 8 for a dollar including the envelopes ....so a little head scratching to figure out how to set up my page and run them through the print machine. ( far more impressive work than the actually contents of the card , BTW) here is what I am sending out.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

cylonfrogqueen that turned out amazing! Great job on his head to. Also love your invit's. I see that Artsy Chiqua's was anatomically correct


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I love this idea!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Great job! I'm actually quite impressed with the paint job you did on the skeleton. Your shading is fabulous. I personally feel that painting is a weakness for me, so I tend to shy away from projects that require painting with detail. Maybe one day I'll tackle something and surprise myself. *ah one can only hope ~ sigh*


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you for you nice compliments.

@Giggle Fairy: Actually I used a projector and projected a skeleton image onto the shape.
In painting I just kind of followd the outline. Al's face was painted over
about 5 times....until I finally got it "acceptable" lol... 
I "luck" alot when it comes to painting my stuff, because I am 
always "winging" things. It is when I have a "real" plan or think I know
exactly what I want....Is when it comes out crappy. lol 

I am very happy with Al and can't wait to use him again for Halloween 2011 !


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh I could such horrible things with a projector! Muahahahahahahahahhahaaaaaa! Thanks for planting the seed!


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

I had several PM asking me if there was any final pictures of Al Durve filled with his eatable parts and asking what foods I used. A list of foods: 

Head : cream cheese based dip in Head mold - Crackers hair
One Arm was " Sausage Bread" - kind of like a sausage and cheese calazone
Other Arm was bread Rolls 
We had a surgical Pan of Boston Butt Pulled Pork ( to make sandwiches) 
Heart Shaped Bowl- BBQ Sauce 
His Chest: what else : RIBS ! 
His Stomach area : a pan of Spaghetti Casserole
Intestines: cornucopia of raw veggies
Male appendage: a big BOSS Sausage ! 2 round rolls for "the boys" 
Thighs; Hollowed out french bread bowls: one had Potato Salad - other had Cole Slaw
lower legs: Pizza Rolls. 

I had the hanging embalming fluid: that I was going to put potent drink for "shots" in : but my tubing had a leaking problem: so ended up not filling them the night of the part. 

( we had other things: ) Crock pots : meatballs , etc. and side plates of things like Devils eyeballs and labled things like autopsy pots etc. 




























Pics continued next thread


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Enjoy ! If anyone does do their own - please PM me and direct me to the thread ! Would love to see your rendition ! Happy Haunting CFQ


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I wish the head organizer of the big party I go to every year hadn't finally given up on resisting the venue badgering him about lost catering revenue by bringing our own food. I think they finally jacked the no-catering fee up higher than having it catered. Now we can't have our own scary foods and this would be great! Ah well, maybe next year...


----------

